# XC Phase



## caiofilipini (Oct 14, 2021)

Just finished the XC Phase. Enclosure is temporary (bare 125B), I might do an UV print for it if I can find the time.

Tried a couple of JFET sets I matched myself. First some 2N5457s, perfectly matched, but mostly out of specs, very low Vgs(off), but they didn't sound very good. 
Then I tried a perfectly matched set of 2N5458s and the thing came to life! Sounds pretty lush.

Also, as you might notice, I didn't have any 15uF at hand, so I used 10uF and 4.7uF in parallel.

Sounds great! I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice work! Digging the nod to the classic box with the wiring.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 14, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Nice work! Digging the nod to the classic box with the wiring.



Ha, someone noticed! 😂
Thanks, Benny!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 14, 2021)

The bare look works really well here with the simple control layout.
Nice work.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 14, 2021)

I swear this forum is telepathic.

Last night, and the past few days if we are being honest, I was researching all the various P90/P45 mods out there and then I discovered the XC Phase. I'm thinking I may build this into a 1590BB and add some of the common phase mods.

Great build!


----------



## fig (Oct 14, 2021)

Beautiful build Caio!


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 14, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> The bare look works really well here with the simple control layout.
> Nice work.



Thank you!



Big Monk said:


> I swear this forum is telepathic.
> 
> Last night, and the past few days if we are being honest, I was researching all the various P90/P45 mods out there and then I discovered the XC Phase. I'm thinking I may build this into a 1590BB and add some of the common phase mods.
> 
> Great build!



Thank you! And that sounds like a great idea! I'll keep an eye out for your build report.



fig said:


> Beautiful build Caio!



Thanks, Tim! And thank you for your help with the JFET matching questions I had.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 14, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I swear this forum is telepathic.
> 
> Last night, and the past few days if we are being honest, I was researching all the various P90/P45 mods out there and then I discovered the XC Phase. I'm thinking I may build this into a 1590BB and add some of the common phase mods.
> 
> Great build!


Thats what I’m doing with mine once I have time to match some FETs.
Adding a rate switch (I prefer to have two distinct lfo ranges instead of an overall expanded range, so it’s easier to dial in the right speed) and a few other mods that should be fun— a depth knob (replacing R25 with a 1M pot), a ‘vibrato’ switch (dry kill), and an asymmetrical waveform switch


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 14, 2021)

Just noticed the knob you’re using. Looks real snazzy!
 I pickup up a few of those from small bear— I think this just sold me on what knob to use on my xc build


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 14, 2021)

Here's what I'm thinking for the UV print (the knob is just for visualization, I'll keep the groovy Smallbear knob for sure!):


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 14, 2021)

Now with almost proper fonts:


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 14, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Now with almost proper fonts:
> 
> View attachment 17031



That’s awesome. Sidebar: Which fonts are those?


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 14, 2021)

Eurostile and Shelly Script.


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 6, 2021)

New house is here! Tayda matte orange + UV print:


----------



## fig (Dec 6, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 6, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 6, 2021)

Classy!


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you, all!


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm still unsure whether I'm going to build this one. I really like my MXR Script Phase 90 (CSP101SL) and I want to get out of the "grass is greener at the other build" mentality.


----------



## Twrog (Dec 10, 2021)

Looks killer in that enclosure!  How closely were you able to match the fets?  Just finishing up the build myself with some 2n5952’s, but haven’t been able to get them exactly matched.  Vgs(off) 2.38/2.39/2.40/2.42 is the best quad I can find, so hopefully that’ll do (famous last words ).


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 12, 2021)

Twrog said:


> Looks killer in that enclosure!  How closely were you able to match the fets?  Just finishing up the build myself with some 2n5952’s, but haven’t been able to get them exactly matched.  Vgs(off) 2.38/2.39/2.40/2.42 is the best quad I can find, so hopefully that’ll do (famous last words ).


I didn't have any 2N5952s when I built this, so I matched a set of 2N5457s with Vgs(off) -1.31V, which isn't very high, but the highest matched set I could find through my stash. Sounds decent, but not super lush.


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 13, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> A bad stone or small stone is what you seek, with the benefit of no matching of parts. Lush and better range of speeds


Interesting, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Twrog (Dec 18, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> I didn't have any 2N5952s when I built this, so I matched a set of 2N5457s with Vgs(off) -1.31V, which isn't very high, but the highest matched set I could find through my stash. Sounds decent, but not super lush.



Just finished mine and the 5952's in the range I had seem fine. The trimmer is narrow in its sweet spot, but other than that it sounds great.  The switches pop a bit loud, but I guess that must be normal.
Cheers
Ben


----------

